# So much for using pallets for beehives!



## MIKI

Caution: For those of you considering using pallet wood for beehives read this!!!! These pallets are shipped all over the world! Do your DUE DILLIGENCE check for a brand mark and look it up on line the info is there!!!!! Better yet avoid legal action all together and know the source of the wood you use!!!!!



> The FDA said about 70 people have been either sickened by the odor — including nausea, stomach pain, vomiting and diarrhea — or noticed it.
> 
> The smell is caused by small amounts of a chemical associated with the treatment of wooden pallets, Johnson & Johnson said. The FDA said the chemical can leach into the air, and traced it to a facility in Las Piedras, Puerto Rico.
> 
> The New Brunswick, N.J., company said it is investigating the issue and will stop shipping products with the same materials on wooden pallets. It has asked suppliers to do so as well.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100116/ap_on_bi_ge/us_johnson___johnson_tylenol_recall_18

Caution: all wooden pallets are treated and branded to show treatment types to prevent the spread of pests thru international shipping!!!!! Some bear several brands If it can leach through the air into medicine common sense would dictate it could easily leach into open honey cells!!! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## brac

Does not seem like a problem, I would never use a pallet that had an odor, seems like commom sense. Of course not all chem's have an odor, but thats a different issue.


----------



## DavesBees

I agree with Gary. Even pressure treated wood is hard to identify after it has been exposed to the weather for a while. If you aren't sure about the chemical or legal issues, just use something else. Can you imagine your surprise when the pallet police show up in your back yard! Or, the bee sting lawsuit from them trying to confiscate the evidence!


----------



## concrete-bees

what about the plastic pallents that i sometimes see - ??
i seen a bunch on craigslist for 7 bucks each - 
do they make plactic pallets that are Hive size??? 
and if so are they stong when they get cold as in not brittle and brakin ??


----------



## MIKI

We're not talking about sitting hives on pallets we are talking about tearing them down and using the wood to make the hive. Personally I would not go near them.

If Johnson and Johnson had to recal medicine that has been contaminated by chemicle impregnated pallets do you really want to eat or give your friends honey from that hive. 

If you put my family's health at risk I know I would do more than just sue you! Its just not worth taking the risk in the first place! Use clean materials!


----------



## throrope

Thanks for the thread.

I never considered what pallets go through and am thankful I didn't get around to using any.


----------



## Che Guebuddha

Please read about ISPM 15 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISPM_15

Not all pallets are bad. Those with a HT (Heat Treated) stamp are OK for beekeeping use. The MB stamp can be dodgy though


----------

